# Body Jerking?



## S-Harkey (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not really concerned- but I thought I'd share.
I have two rat girls who are sisters of the same litter. They squirm a lot and don't have much time for scritches (they have VERY busy VERY important schedules, you know!) but when they do have time for it they will start with grinding their teeth- as I've read many rats do when happy- but then eventually will start jerking their bodies in short little waves, evenly spaced between each jerking movement. They aren't trying to escape and seem distraught if I stop scratching... I just wondered if other rats do this or if mine are just nuts?


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

One of my older boys does the same thing - just without the bruxing. And again he seems very disturbed if I stop petting him.


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

Dust does this a lot too. Especially when I wake her up. I thought I read somewhere that rats can get hiccups, so that's what I call it.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Younger rats often get hiccups.  Older rats who appear to hiccup often may actually have a URI, and a trip to the vet is always a good idea.


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

Would he be "hiccuping" all the time when he has a URI? I've had him for a bit and he only does it when I take him out of the cage and have him snuggled in my arms. I know that they came from a bad situation and most of the rats had lung infections of some sort (they were rescued over a year ago though). The smaller boy always has laboured breathing - but has been vet checked many times and it's just due to lung damage.


----------



## littlehippiemomma (Jan 6, 2008)

I've had two different rats do that whenever you wake them up. I've talked to the vet about it, but she says they don't have anything wrong with their lungs, so I don't know... It's great to know that I'm not the only one this has happened to!


----------



## littlehippiemomma (Jan 6, 2008)

I've had two different rats do that whenever you wake them up. I've talked to the vet about it, but she says they don't have anything wrong with their lungs, so I don't know... It's great to know that I'm not the only one this has happened to!


----------



## S-Harkey (Feb 13, 2008)

Hm- thats weird... so its mystery hiccups? They only get it when they're super relaxed (ie: arched in back, burxing, closed eyes, the whole 9 yards). They are very young and it only happens when they are happy so I don't think its a URI situation.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

If the jerking you're talking about is like their whole body is vibrating, I 've read it can be because they are in heat. One of my girls does this when she goes into heat. It's actually pretty funny to feel her body shaking sometimes.


----------



## Neophyte (Feb 12, 2008)

I have had a rat seem to sleep, and dream, and jerk his body. His feet would move, his body would jerk, and his eyes would be looking around while closed. This may have just been bruxing? I never thought bruxing would be a whole body jerk. I think he was sleeping, but I'm not so sure now.


----------

